# INTERNS NEEDED ASAP



## dababy223 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hello All
I am currently looking for two interns for this summer season at the New London Barn Playhouse in New London NH
If you know of anyone who would be interested please have them contact me off [email protected]

Tech Intern 
-Fast Learner
-Hard Worker
-Basic Electrical 
-Basic Carpentry
-Has worked with an ETC Express lighing board (would be great!! but also someone willing to learn too)
-Spotlight operation
-Minimal sound operation
-assist the technical director and the lighting designer

Wardrobe intern
-Laundry
-Ironing
-Mending
-Assist back stage
-Help manage dressing rooms
-quick changes
-Hard worker
-fast learner
-assist the costume desigener


These both include shared housing and 3 wonderful meals a day.
The pay and travel expenses is a negotable thing with our managing producer

If anyone has questions or wants more information please contact me and I will give you the info 
Thanks so much!!!


Brandy Bitzer
Lighting Designer

[email protected]


----------



## Source4Spike (Jun 7, 2004)

Age Limit?


----------



## ship (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Wolf what do you say, you handle the costumes and I'll do the carps, or want to trade off as time permits. I spit shine one heck of a boot but my whip stitch is a bit out of practice.


Just kidding though thoughts of escaping for a while might be nice. Sounds like a great experience for any number of people here, hope you get lots of applicants.


----------



## rgsw (Jun 10, 2004)

i'm assuming this place is in america?

if so dammit.


----------



## soundman (Jun 10, 2004)

To bad I didnt lease my sole to another intership otherwise I might jump on that one.


----------

